
Windows Terminal v1.0 Release Candidate is out as version 0.11.1251.0 - sohkamyung
https://twitter.com/cinnamon_msft/status/1257823832561213441
======
kthartic
The Windows Terminal, WSL, and VS Code has been a life saver for development
on Windows. I've been using it for developing a web app (in Go and TypeScript)
and so far the experience has been almost indistinguishable from my macOS
environment.

------
Fej
I've been using it and it's a great improvement over the standard Windows
console. Will it be included with the OS in the future?

~~~
nojito
Doubtful because coupling it to the OS forces the dev team to support it for a
very very long time.

Much easier to support and develop a store app.

------
thomastjeffery
I've been wondering when Microsoft would actually bother to make a decent
terminal emulator. As far as I know, CMD _still_ requires me to edit the
registry just to use a truetype font. Better late than never, I suppose.

------
maallooc
There were good old days when we used .msi for software distribution.

~~~
JonAtkinson
There are .msix releases on their Github page.

[https://github.com/microsoft/terminal/releases](https://github.com/microsoft/terminal/releases)

~~~
eliaspro
It's a little ironic, that it is impossible to update Microsoft Terminal from
a PowerShell running within it using the Add-AppPackage (or whatever it was
called Cmdlet as it can't update opened files.

Besides that, Microsoft Terminal is fantastic and finally makes it bearable to
do terminal oriented work on Windows. The performance/latency is just top-
notch, it supports most UNIX-ish shell features, it's configurable and doesn't
get in one's way.

------
virusduck
It's been a while since I've checked it out--how does it fare compared to,
say, MobaXTerm? Are there advantages to using it for WSL work?

~~~
downerending
I'm interested in this question as well. MobaXTerm X11 integration seems
pretty smooth, and the GUI sftp (?) client is also pretty nice. And I guess
the ssh tunnel interface is kind of nice.

What would the best equivalents be under WSL 2?

~~~
virusduck
X11 is key here. It runs silently without having to be installed or managed
separately. Is there any better implementation?

------
bzb3
Does this work in LTSC?

